
Ask HN: Tools for checking my knowledge? - vishaalk
Hi y&#x27;all,<p>Do you know what tools or services exist for me to test my knowledge of certain programming languages? I am confident in my C++ and Python, but am always looking for holes in my understanding, and also for staying sharp.<p>I regularly do interview problems + side projects but this focuses on more on algorithmic and problem solving skills, and not necessary language features.<p>For example, the Triplebyte quizzes for specific languages, but I&#x27;m unsure if I can take that without being contacted by recruiters.<p>Thanks!
======
jameshiew
Pluralsight has self-assessment tests for various languages and technologies -
[https://www.pluralsight.com/product/skill-
iq](https://www.pluralsight.com/product/skill-iq)

I've only done the Python one myself but it did seem to ask questions on some
fairly esoteric stuff, from what I vaguely remember.

------
trowsertrowt
look for college course syllabus it is a list of a ratified college lesson
plan if you see anything you dont understand , find somwhere too learn about
it.

